

Show HN: Weekend Project: Siri Flight Search and Status - naqabas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edJ-1caUmmc&feature=youtu.be

======
mnaqvi
We Still can't figure out how to get Siri to open a webpage automtically.

